# AL-KO T-44 (4400#) Axles - Where to Find Parts?



## SoCalAngler (Jul 9, 2021)

I have a 2011 Outback 250RS. It has AL-KO T44 (4400# axles). I have read that these axles AND parts were discontinued after Dexter purchased AL-KO.

So, now what? Parts are no longer available and there are NO cross over parts from Dexter.

Are we now SOL?

This is really depressing. I wasn't planning on replacing the axles so early in my ownership.

What have others done when it came time to replace brake shoes, magnets, drums, etc?

Sorry for the rant.....but I'm NOT feeling it right now.

Thanks!


----------



## SoCalAngler (Jul 9, 2021)

UPDATE:

Called Dexter and was told the AL-KO T44 (4400#) axle is OBSOLETE. No axles/parts have been made since 2015. NO Dexter parts are interchangeable. So, basically if you own this axle and need parts, you are SOL!

Sad to know you have perfectly good axles, that are not that old, but you are now unable to maintain/service due to unavailable parts....SAD!

So....I have decided to repack bearings and add new seals to each wheel and call it good. If I find a bad shoe or other bad brake part, as I disassemble each wheel, I'll deal with it as it comes.

After a few trips, if we really like the the trailer and the floor plan, we can then decide to either change out axles or sell it or purchase a newer unit.

I know this is a personal decision.....
Those of you do have this year model and/or floor plan.....is keeping a used 2011 Outback 250RS worth it? With the expected future costs to repair....axles, roof at some point in near future, appliances, etc? 
My trailer is currently in good condition, but it is used and has an 11 year old roof and 11 year old everything else. Roof is my main concern with older trailers. I do keep it in under a metal carport built specifically for my boat/RV. 

My Trailer:
2011 Keystone Outback 250RS
This is / was a very popular floor plan

NOTE: Cost of each axle, custom built to my specs, is $650. That includes a 4200# axle (My GVWR is 7500#), new complete brake assemblies, bearings, races, and seals. For 2 new leaf springs, and 2 new U bolt kits an additional $150. This would be $800 per axle for all new parts. This is NOT installed, but picked up locally.

I attached a few pics of my current brakes....


----------



## Floridabaked57 (Sep 1, 2021)

Apologize for my ignorance but have an older Outback and may encounter this issue relatively soon myself. Selling it to buy newer is not an option. With all the companies out there that make brakes and bearings and drums, etc, would these be so unusual that nothing else fits, and - dumb question #2 - I owned an ‘84 Fiero which I understood to be a car put together largely with parts from other GM cars of the time. Is it not possible to change out just the drums, bearings, etc to those that are more readily available. I will check tomorrow to see what axles I have on my ‘06 28KRS.


----------



## SoCalAngler (Jul 9, 2021)

If you have AL-KO T44 (4400#) axles, unfortunately there are few parts to be found on internet (I found some shoes, no drums, prices are high). The only solution are new axles. With new axles, all parts are readily available, easy to source, and prices are lower as there are 1000s available.

I found new 4200# axles for $650-$800 each local pick up.


----------



## TTBadDog (2 mo ago)

I went through the same issue on my 280 RS with this axle. I decided that if I cannot find parts n my computer at home that if I ever had a roadside failure I would be stuck. I replaced both axles with 6K axles for a reasonable cost. They were 6 lug so I could use my wheels. I then found some 6 lug 16" wheels for next tire change giving me a true 12K axle/tire load rating that I will only have loaded to 7400 or so. Peace of mind knowing I am loaded to a low percentage of capacity and anticipate no beating or tire issues.

If anyone near Louisville KY wants the magnets or drums at a reasonable price the drums are not that bad and could be surfaced. I encountered this supply problem as a PM issue and decided that better to replace now than in the future or side of road event.

Edit:


Welcome to TrailerandTruckParts.com - Shadow Trailer Parts - Trailer Parts, Towing Products, Truck Accessories, and Custom Built Trailers


I was shopping for some boat trailer parts for my son and was OTP with the guy from this place. I mentioned my old camper axle situation and he was aware of these odd axle and said he may have some compatible parts. Check with them.


----------

